# LA-200 and a nursing kid?



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, I have a 2yr old mini lamancha that we are giving LA-200, tomorrow is her last dose. But, what I was wondering was, she has a kid that is about a week old. We've been bottle feeding him while she was on the LA, but could he nurse? Would that hurt him at all? If so when could he be allowed to go back on mommy?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you pulled him from mom, she may not accept him back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would of left the kid on momma while giving her LA200. The kid won't get much of the antibiotic if any through her milk.

I hope she won't disown him. With some Doe's, they will disown them just after a day of being gone ect.

Praying she will take him back. 

Have you been milking momma and feeding it to her kid?


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay thank you, she took him back just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------

